# محتاج وبسرعة تحويل الكثافة إلى الوزن النوعى



## أبوسماح (26 يناير 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

عندى برنامج أود تصميمه للتحاويل بين الكثافة ودرجة معهد البترول الأمريكى والوزن النوعى حسب جدول ASTM table 51 وأستخدمت المعادلة التالية للتحويل وهى 

SP.G = density/Water [email protected]

وأيضاً إستعملت المعادلة

SP.G = (density)/(Water [email protected])*1000

ولكن كلتا المعادلتين تعطينى نتيجة مختلفة عن النتيجة المستخرجة من جدول 51 .


أرجو من عنده فكرة عن الموضوع المساعدة.



ملاحظة... نسبة لأهمية الموضوع لدى وحرصاً على أن يراه مجموعة كبيرة من الهندسين سأرفعه فى كل أقسام الهندسة الكيميائي وأرجو أن تعذرونى.​*


----------



## braq33 (2 فبراير 2012)

dear eng abu samah you must ensure from the units


----------



## أبوسماح (4 فبراير 2012)

شكراً ليك كتير أخى Braq33 على حرصك على المساعدة هنالك إخوة أعزاء من بينهم الأخ الفاضل (n70y) قامو بالفعل بمناقشة الموضوع وطرح مجموعة من الحلول أفادتنى كثيراً فى معالجة الموضوع لذا أحيلك إلى رابط الموضوع.

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=309911


----------



## abbas al maghribi (4 فبراير 2012)

SP.G of liquid = (liquid density)/(Water density)
the two densities should have the same units.


----------

